# Solved: SWSETUP folder



## Lowtechie

Hi all,
I'm surprised not to find this one already asked, as I'm sure I'm not alone here.
I have a humungous (2GB+) folder C:\SWSETUP, which, if nothing else takes ages to scan with AVG. It has lots of subfolders, some with names I recognise as software I use (e.g. Adobe, Touchpad), some I recognise but don't use (Msworks, NAV05 - that's Symantec  isn't it), others I can only guess at (SP29294, RECNO)

A lot of these subfolders have subfolders which indicate that they are specific to various countries - e.g. Adobe has CH,DK,FI,FR,GR,IT,JP,KR,NL,NO,PT,SE,SP,TW,and US [I could easily get chauvinistic and ask where GB/UK/EN went, but let's not go there ]

So here are the questions:-

How much of this stuff can I safely get rid of?
Before I zap the c**p, should I park it onto a CDrom, and would that provide sufficient safety against me fouling up and deleting something essential?
The folder name "SWSETUP" sort of indicates that it's only used when setting up the software, and then never needed unless I want to change the setup. So I could delete the lot, and not notice any problems for years. But that's my logic, and in "the world of compooters" ......


----------



## Byteman

Hi, That folder contains the preinstalled software installer packages for your computer, read about it:

[webquote=http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3219]
*The notebook also comes preinstalled with a backup utility that both manages your backups and creates the Recovery DVDs. Once I burn the DVDs, I erased that partition to reclaim the 6 GB of space that it was using. All of the preinstalled software and other (not factory installed) software install routines can be found in the C:SwSetup directory, so you will not lose your applications if you delete that partition.*[/webquote]

Meaning....if you have not made your ONE allowed DVD or CD set to reinstall with, if you delete that folder or the Recovery Partition, you cannot reinstall from scratch.

Check and see if you have a Recovery Partition...if you have enabled the system to display all files, System files, etc, you can see the extra drive, which usually takes the D letter on HP's, in Windows Explorer...mine on an HP tower, is called *HP_RECOVERY [D:]*

Is your system a notebook or did it come with CDs or a Recovery DVD? If not, did you use the tool to MAKE your one allowed copy of the system software, containing preinstalled programs AND Windows XP????


----------



## Lowtechie

Hi Bytaman -many thanx - that certainly figures, as the date modified on the whole kit is <= the date I bought the laptop.

I infer (grateful if you could confirm) that 

1) Most of it will also be on the software set-up CDs that came with the machine. Certainly none of it appears to relate to the software I have installed in the meanwhiles. I have taken all recommended Mirosoft updates
I'm fairly sure my laptop doesn't have a recovery partition - D: is mapped to the CD/DVR RW drive.
2) I could safely copy it all onto ~4 CDs (perhaps less if I zip them first? so waht happens if zip gets zapped?) just so that if I have to start from scratch I can restore from them (there was no suggestion in the set up manuals that I take a copy) then zap the lot.

Clive


----------



## Noyb

Not familiar with C:\SWSETUP ... How many gigs is it ??? ...

Edit .. I see that it's 2.39 GB from your other post.

Don't zip the recovery CDs ... They need to be bootable.
Most HP Laptops ship the recovery CDs ... The HD is usually too small to add a recovery partition.
At least my HP ze5470 Laptop came with the recovery CDs.
HP has been sued for adding a recovery Partition and chewing advertised HD space.
Just got my class action settlement .. a 50$ certificate if I buy from HP shopping.com ... *whoopee*.

If they get zapped you have to buy new ones ... That's what HP is hoping for.
But ... there's no guarantee they'll have ... or ship ... The correct ones.
Just in case .. I've been able to copy the originals.


----------



## Byteman

Hi, There are so many differences from year to year, and among the notebook families, that me giving you information would be not the best way! The CDs are what they contain> take a look. 
"Explore" them> show the files they contain. 
That's one way, but sometimes the files are named so you can't really tell what they are...

As long as your Recovery disks have the entire operating system there would be no problem, but you may find that to restore 1 program with them is impossible> you'd need the SWSETUP package, to do that!
Some of them run without the CDs, and some work from both, with the start from Programs> HP> HP Appplication Recover> whatever program/ You are then prompted to put in one or the other CDs or the install
takes place from the hard disk, and I assume from SWSETUP.

It would make sense that if there is NOT a backup partition, then they use ordinary hard disk space to store the software installers, or partial installs, and the rest is on your CDs. They don't give you all the details!

I think you will find that most of the pre-installed software, like HP this n that, can be uninstalled from Add/Remove Programs, and can be reinstalled singly, but not with the Recovery disk set!!!! That will start either a Repair or a new install of XP, plus the HP software, from what I have seen.

There did used to be separate CDs with Appications, Drivers, etc>>> Dell used that method.
HPs back in the 90s did also.

Most advanced users create a backup image of the freshly installed, updated, tweaked and tuned hard drive using something like Acronis True Image, or Ghost. Just gives you a much better starting point, as you can start up with a good protection setup loaded, firewall, antivirus, etc....


----------



## Lowtechie

Sorry to have to say this Byteman, but you have TOTALLY lost me here. Although I am a wee bit ahead of your average High Steet PC shopper, I'm miles behind you. The name "Lowtechie" gives a clue!!!!!!!

The HP laptop that I currently use is my third PC, and it irritates me no end that there is a load of preloaded junk on every pc you buy and it is impossible to distinguish between "core requirements" and "junk". Then every time you do an update of XP, Java MSOffice &c, all of the old files seem to lurk on your HD taking up space and time.

And if things go really wrong, and you have to start from ground zero, you have to get rid of all the tatt again, and re-invoke all of the upgrades that have happened since your pc was built.

There has to be an answer to this one!!!!


----------



## DoubleHelix

The answer to your question is that the SWSETUP folder contains drivers for your hardware. As long as you have this info on CD or other media, go ahead and delete the folder. If your hard drive space is not seriously low, leave it alone. I'm not a fan of messing with a working system.

If you're irritated by "pre-loaded junk", then uninstall what you don't want using Add/Remove Programs. You can also build your own computer from scratch and purchase a Windows license and licenses for all the other apps you want. 

Windows updates do not take up much space at all. If you choose to keep the uninstall-able files, some extra space may be taken up, but I prefer to have the option to uninstall updates than save a few MBs of space. Windows is what it is. You can't change it. You could switch to Linux if you want to avoid the headache.

Yes, if something goes wrong you have to start from scratch. That's how computers work regardless of the OS. If you want to minimize the down-time, create an image of the working system that you can restore to. Keep backups of your data. Write up a restore plan. There are no quick fixes when it comes to computers.


----------



## Byteman

Hi,



Lowtechie said:


> Hi all,
> I'm surprised not to find this one already asked, as I'm sure I'm not alone here.
> I have a humungous (2GB+) folder C:\SWSETUP, which, if nothing else takes ages to scan with AVG. *It has lots of subfolders, some with names I recognise as software I use (e.g. Adobe, Touchpad), some I recognise but don't use (Msworks, NAV05 - that's Symantec  isn't it), others I can only guess at (SP29294, RECNO)...*


I would say that the folder ALSO has some programs, not only your hardware drivers, it's a mixture if you ask me... The SWSETUP folder may just be one way to reinstall an INDIVIDUAL program, because some Recovery CDs do not work to install JUST ONE driver, or software...

On my older (2002) Pavilion, tower type HP> I can install any of the pre-installed softwares by going to the 
entry "HP Application Recovery" in the Programs menu list, see the screenshot attached below.

And, I CANNOT put the Recovery disks in and install one program, they just start XP Setup.

MY HP system has an "HP" folder= 676MB's, as well as the

HP_RECOVERY (D partition = 3.79 Gigs used out of 6 GB.

One thing you can do with a notebook is use an external USB hard drive, or Firewire, for extra storage, so it's not a worry with ANY preinstalled software taking up room on your system drive.

Your laptop may be different. It may want one of the system CDs (if there are more than one), 
when and if you want to reinstall ONE program you used to have out of the preinstalled stuff.
Or, it may just use the SWSETUP folder to run the install.

Some programs, like Java, that have frequent updates, leave the OLD version installed, but they can be UNinstalled safely, you just have to know whether that is correct to do (Post in the forum about anything you need to know about).

_ _ _ _ _ _

The Full type Recovery process can usually be run from either while Windows is working, and running through Start>All Programs>HP> HP System Recovery (or something similar to that)

~OR~ you can boot up with the Recovery CD in the drive and do it that way. Only the support area at the HP site or your user manual can tell you all the details about using the Recovery disk, as things can vary from model to model.

As was posted, usually you can simply uninstall what you do not like, say Norton apps, or MS Works, after you have done a total Recovery back to factory specs. Some of the things in Add/Remove programs as you know, are hardware drivers or software that runs devices.

As I posted, there is software that can make a complete, installable IMAGE of the hard drive which you can use to reinstall.

With the type of system you have, it's one way or the other!

The notebook types also may use battery monitoring software, that is important to have running if you do use it with the battery in...they also have a lot of drivers, like for your Touchpad, as you may know you can usually disable that, if you use a mouse attached, or dock.

You probably should investigate thoroughly at the HP Support and Troubleshooting area for your exact model of notebook. Use the Search line at the HP site to find better info> type in something like "Uninstalling preinstalled programs", experiment with different search terms, but be sure you are looking at info for your model computer in the Results...

If you don't have a full user guide they may have it for download.

There are good instructions about System Recovery for all models.

I have posted to your other thread about this same question with some help for using the HP support site and specific info about your model.

I think it is time to close this thread- please reply here if you want to end this one.


----------



## Lowtechie

I agree - we have 2 rabbits running here!!


----------



## Lowtechie

Underpowered and outdated laptop replaced with newer model.
It's got Vista on it, which brings a whole ruck of other interesting conumdrums, but that's for a different Fred.


----------

